# Puke - eBay



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Peek at this auction







:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ADME:B:SS:US:1

read the description uke uke uke


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

its been taken down. what was it?


----------



## CuriousLion (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah...now I'm curious...what was it?


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Good thing they took it down. How could anyone do this?
I still have the site up so I copy - And read the description....
;

WANTED: SpOnSoR fOr CiRcUmCiSiOn
Time left: 6 days 8 hours
7-day listing, Ends Feb-06-06 16:20:47 PST
Start time: Jan-30-06 16:20:47 PST
History: 0 bids
Item location: Calgary, Alberta
Canada

Ships to: Worldwide
Shipping costs: Check item description and payment instructions or contact seller for details

Description

I am looking for a sponsor to help with the costs of circumcision for my son, who is due March 24, 2006. I remember the first and last time I ever saw an uncircumcised penis was the most atrociously, horrendous experience of my life. The lights were low, aromatic candles in the air, jazz music in the background, did the foreplay thing, and the clothes started coming off. The underwear came off last - otherwise I would have been gone a long time ago. I gawked at this "thing" that looked like the cross-species offspring of an earthworm, an elephant trunk, and a piggy in a blanket (a.k.a. sausage roll). I froze in sheer terror for a half second or so, then I screamed at the top of my lungs, and ran out of there like there was no tomorrow - I didn't even bother to grab my clothes, just ran out of there naked with nothing but my purse. I am sure you can only imagine how mortified that poor man felt, and to this day that foul & repulsive image of monstrosity still haunts my worst nightmares. I'm sure there's nothing like suffering that one-of-a-kind, unique experience to boost a man's self esteem. J So, you must understand why my baby should never have to go through anything of that nature.

The baby may be born a lot earlier than originally scheduled because of certain complications. They have changed my ultrasound schedule from once every 4-6 weeks to once every 1-2 weeks. Every ultrasound will determine whether the baby has to come out now or if he can stay in for another week. Note: No persons, including the parents, or filming/photography are allowed in the room at the time of circumcision. Before & after photos will be taken as proof, along with a statement provided by the doctor performing the procedure. My son will also wear a shirt stating "I got circumcised courtesy of ***name of sponsor & logo or contact information***!" 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, for an entire month (length of time and message may be renegotiated prior to auction ending), if desired by the winning bidder.

I was born with one kidney (which was damaged severely in 2002) and a bicornuate uterus (causing many complications in the pregnancy); therefore I am limited to the type of employment, activities, and amount of work that I can participate in. I lost my work-at-home job shortly after we found out I was pregnant and would greatly appreciate the help provided. We are good parents who planned the pregnancy. We made the efforts of getting married, purchasing a house, and waiting until we both had steady jobs & were financially stable before we even thought about creating another responsibility. However, as luck would have it, I never even got the chance to tell my employer that I was pregnant before he went bankrupt. And because I was considered a private contractor there is no unemployment insurance available to me. Fortunately, I have a very loving husband who does his best to support me emotionally and us financially. But that just barely gets us by. I hope that you will be able to help us in our time of need. I am available for hire for a work-at-home job (e.g.: data entry, phone service, etc&#8230 that requires no start up costs. Thanks for your time and consideration!

Blog link removed - PM me if you want it.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

i find it slighty amuzing that people attempt this on ebay....

Dont get me wrong, the basis is atrocious and the woman should probably have her eyes bleached out so she never has to look at her uncircumsized son. But you cant win them all....

Horrible.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I was just about to start a thread about it too. A woman started an auction for a sponsor for her son's circumcision.

She has lost her job and her husband's earnings aren't enough so that they are having financial difficulties. She was wanting someone to volunteer to pay for her son's circumcision. She lives in Canada and her provincial healthcare plan no longer pays for them. Who says ending Medicare payments won't make a difference?

She wrote some very offensive things in her auction discription about an intact man she had sex with and her one experience is the genesis of this auction.

I don't know if she got some e-mails from people that made her decide that she needed to rethink her decision or if she ran afoul of the law. Selling human organs is very illegal and her auction could possibly be construed as selling human body parts. I hope she got a wake up call and decided to reconsider her decision.

Frank


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
She wrote some very offensive things in her auction discription about an intact man she had sex with and her one experience is the genesis of this auction.

I don't know if she got some e-mails from people that made her decide that she needed to rethink her decision or if she ran afoul of the law. Selling human organs is very illegal and her auction could possibly be construed as selling human body parts. I hope she got a wake up call and decided to reconsider her decision.

Frank

It looks like the auction was removed by eBay. If she'd reconsidered her decision, the listing would have remained but stated "This auction has been ended early because the item is no longer available." That's what happened with the couple selling advertizing space on their kids' backs over summer vacation.

So, either the details of her bad sexual experience violated eBay's rules, or the offer of nude photos of her newborn son did.


----------



## ozzyemm (Apr 15, 2005)

Umm... i don't reaaly have experience with this, but don't circed and uncirced peniseslook "basically" the same when aroused? The description she gave made it sound like it was flaccid. Anyway, it "sounds" fake, but I know ppl will do anything to get what they want. <sigh>


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

She has an email address, although by reading her "notes" I doubt she would care about the info very much......


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ozzyemm*
Umm... i don't reaaly have experience with this, but don't circed and uncirced peniseslook "basically" the same when aroused? The description she gave made it sound like it was flaccid. Anyway, it "sounds" fake, but I know ppl will do anything to get what they want. <sigh>

I was thinking that too. I am hoping it is a joke, a sick one albeit.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

After she responded nastily to another intactivist, I decided to email her myself...

---

You know, I've heard it said that the foreskin makes agreat stupid woman filter. You may have just proven the theory.

The man you humiliated should go buy a lottery ticket, go skydiving, and just generally live life to the fullest. Carpe Diem!

He got lucky. D*mn lucky.

Imagine if he'd bred with someone who would auction off her son's genital integrity like a coffemug or baseball card...someone who would have the poor taste and lack of basic, common sense to offer some pictures of her baby's penis pre and post mutilation to A COMPLETE STRANGER OVER THE INTERNET as a bonus? I would think THAT would be way worse than having an ignorant, superficial woman abandon an intimate encounter because you (gasp!) have a healthy, normal, WHOLE penis.

In case you were actually serious (which, for the sake of my faith in humanity I'm still praying was just some poorly thought out attempt at humor):

80% of the world's male population is intact.

All healthy baby boys are born with foreskins; it's there for a reason.

An adult's foreskin contains 3-4 feet of blood vessels, 240 feet of nerves, and 10,000-20,000 specialized nerve endings.

An adult's foreskin is composed of 15 square inches of genital tissue, or, about the size of a 3x5 index card.

You should really look at your family's inability to afford circumcision as the universe offering you a chance-for your son's sake-to really research the issue and do the right thing. Your son will be born healthy and normal, and he has just as much an innate right to retain all of his genitals as a female child does.

If you cut him, he looses: http://www.norm.org/lost.html

Jen

---

If this had been an initial response, and I thought she might have actually been receptive to gentler measures, I would have gone a more "good cop" route.


----------



## DaddyJoe (Dec 30, 2005)

Poor lady. Born with one kidney and half a brain.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaddyJoe*
Poor lady. Born with one kidney and half a brain.


hehe

sorry, had to be done, if it makes me giggle irl im gonna letcha know


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

Obviously not the brightest crayon in the box.
Not only did she offer up part of her son on ebay but she also didnt take her name off the ultrasound pics.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

sunflower, did you get a response yet?

I bet she can't imagine why everyone is "harrassing" her so!









What a total wack job!









Unfortunately, I have lost most faith in humanity. But your letter was excellent.


----------



## splash (Aug 30, 2005)

I emailed her too, no response yet. I played the nice card, kinda. But I did say at the end that if she truly loves her child, like she claims she does, she would not do that to him.


----------



## moppity (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaddyJoe*
Poor lady. Born with one kidney and half a brain.

Further evidenced by this which is written on her website

_More great news! The placenta is sitting low, hopefully it stays there, that way I'll get that C-Section I'm hoping for._

Who is excited by low lying placenta???







:


----------



## JillChristina (May 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaddyJoe*
Poor lady. Born with one kidney and half a brain.









:







:

That was a truly disgusting auction posting. I can only hope it was a joke but after looking at her personal site, I doubt it is. Poor little baby...

Jill


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaddyJoe*
Poor lady. Born with one kidney and half a brain.









:


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:

Who is excited by low lying placenta???
Someone who was:

Quote:

Born with one kidney and half a brain.










Really wishing for breeding licenses right now.


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

That has got to be a joke. Something is seriously wrong with that woman either way.

And what about the dad? He doesn't mind part of his son's genitals being essentially auctioned off to the highest bidder?


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

What a sick person. Gag.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I just checked out her site. What a charming nickname she gave her child. Demon Spawn.

That says it all, really.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aira*
sunflower, did you get a response yet?

No, nothing yet.

Do you think I may have used too many big words?









Jen


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Just when you thought you had heard it all......there's always someone out there capable of lowering the bar just a little more.


----------



## DaddyJoe (Dec 30, 2005)

My SIL calls her kids names like "demon spawn" and "little monsters". Now, these are four of the most well-behaved, sweet and loving children you will ever see. Just beautiful, angelic children. My SIL had all three boys circumcised. One of the babies got necrosis and lost pretty much the entire shaft skin of his penis. I guess they skin grafted him to fix it, and blamed it on her for not keeping him clean... even tho the plastibell method seems to have a high rate of necrotic complications. I don't know if they grafted him because I am so disgusted with them and their behavior that I have very little to no contact at all with them. In my opinion, she is ignorant and repulsively obnoxious. She even came on to me and grabbed my crotch one time. She's a good example of someone who should not be allowed to have children... but it seems like it's those kinds of people who just pop em out like nothing. My wife had two horrific pregnancies and almost died the second time from preeclampsia. She finally had a hysterectomy at 35 due to all the female problems. We also lost one about 8 weeks along. It simply infuriates me when idiots like that treat their children so poorly, especially when there are good people who cannot have them. I dreamed one night that I was holding the one we lost, that he had lived, and woke up in tears... ten years after the fact. I wish we could have had a couple more babies, but I guess ebay mom gets the luck of the draw there. Oh well... we'll see her kids soon enough on Jerry Springer, I suppose.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

DaddyJoe, I felt the same way after my miscarriage. I couldn't understand why women like this were having babies, and I couldn't keep mine. I was really unfair!

I'm very sorry for your grief. It's a lot to bear.

Sunflower, I was wondering the same thing... I don't think she _can_ respond. Doubt she understood what the bleep you said!


----------



## Lizzardbits (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaddyJoe*
Oh well... we'll see her kids soon enough on Jerry Springer, I suppose.

boy isn't that the truth! (what a dumb beeeyaaatch!)

i am sorry for you DaddyJoe, how heart breaking about you, wife, and little one.

I thank my lucky stars that, although at one time i was ignorant, i CHOSE to educate myself, and still am educating myself. but to advertize my ignorance on eBay...geez that makes the carrot i am munching on now look like Einstein! Thank you eBay for pulling it!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

She's also had 6 (will be having another soon) ultrasounds isn't that a little much? Well I hope Monster boy ends up being left intact anyway. I hope this woman realizes since she won't be having sex with her son it shouldn't matter what kind of penis she prefers.

DaddyJoe, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:

I hope this woman realizes since she won't be having sex with her son it shouldn't matter what kind of penis she prefers.
No kidding! But she seems to feel so righteous in her treatment of that poor man she humiliated, that she doesn't want her son to be so disgusting as to deserve that kind of treatment.

That's what I understood her to say.

Freak.


----------



## shannajoy (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aira*
No kidding! But she seems to feel so righteous in her treatment of that poor man she humiliated, that she doesn't want her son to be so disgusting as to deserve that kind of treatment.

That's what I understood her to say.

Freak.

But at least her son would be warned off if a woman behaved like that!


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Sad, sad woman. I feel so sorry for that baby and I can't even begin to express how horrified I was that she lives in a city I used to live in. It's possible I even know her. Ugh!

I lost 5 babies and for a long time I resented every pregnant woman I saw. I'm mostly over it, but whenever I hear stories like this one, it comes back stronger than ever. How dare she care so little about something so precious!

ETA: Just looked at her website. Am I totally horrible for considering a pre-emptive call to CPS?


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

I couldn't tell her ebay name to find this out, but I'm kinda stupidly curious as to whether this was her first venture on ebay, or if she's been doing weird crap like this before...

What's her rating for cryin' out loud??

I definitely wish that the poor child could be taken and placed in _loving_ arms at birth. I'd adopt him in a heartbeat.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

From her webpage notes;

"January 31, 2006 - A lot of strangers (people we don't know) have emailed us regarding their disapproval of OUR choice to circumcise OUR son. These people are of course entitled to their opinions, however we didn't ask for their opinions and we are definitely not interested. We could care less that 80% of the men in the world are intact. Good for them. OUR son will happily be in the 20%. If we don't know you personally please do not email us. All correspondence of that nature will be reported and forwarded as unsolicited spam/junk mail. Have a nice day!"

uke uke uke uke


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

How 'bout, _don't publish your email address?!_

Maybe, _don't auction your son's body parts to strangers (people you don't know)?!_

Funny, isn't it, that a stanger's (person they don't know) email is crossing the line, but a stranger (person they don't know) buying their son's mutilation is cozy... WTF?

So glad they cleared up that bit about what a stranger is...


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheacoby*
I hope this woman realizes since she won't be having sex with her son it shouldn't matter what kind of penis she prefers.

I certainly HOPE she won't be!!!!

Quote:

DaddyJoe, I'm so sorry for your loss.
Me too.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Hprm. Well, I guess on every planet there has to be the worst of the human population somewhere.

I feel bad for that child. Either he's going to get mutilated at birth or she will mess him up so bad trying to keep it "not disgusting" that he'll have to be circumcised soon after childhood. No win situation for that kid. Very unfortunate.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

Perhaps the worst case scenario is that he stays intact and has his mother react to him daily the way she did to the man she described?

Guys, what do you think would be the worse fate?

(Not that that woman has a chance of being a loving mother in any way...)


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

no, a person can move beyond having whacked-out evil parents, people do it all the time. worst case scenario is her nasty little plot works and she sells her son's mutilation to the highest 'acorn society' bidder (who gets his own personal torture child-porn portfolio to masturbate to & show off as a trophy on boylovers.com, AND her son loses half his penis.)


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah, that's a lot of fodder for therapy.

Poor, poor kid.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kxsiven*
From her webpage notes;

"January 31, 2006 - A lot of strangers (people we don't know) have emailed us regarding their disapproval of OUR choice to circumcise OUR son. These people are of course entitled to their opinions, however we didn't ask for their opinions and we are definitely not interested. We could care less that 80% of the men in the world are intact. Good for them. OUR son will happily be in the 20%. If we don't know you personally please do not email us. All correspondence of that nature will be reported and forwarded as unsolicited spam/junk mail. Have a nice day!"

That is such a poor attitude that she has!! She "owns" his body and thus can do with it whatever she wants???? ARGHHHHHHHH!! And really, how does she know if her son will be "happily in the 20%"? Perhaps he will be one of those that suffers severe sexual dysfunction due to circumcision, or maybe they will botch the circumcision....I mean there are so many problems, why would she put her son in this situation? Leave him intact, if he's unhappy being in the 80%, let him get it chopped off when he's old enough to make the decision. If he's unhappy in the 20%, how exactly is she going to fix it? cover his penis with his baby sized "circumcised courtesy of" t-shirt?


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow, that is deplorably disgusting. She might as well wave a big red flag that says, HEY CIRCUMFETHISISTS, HERE IS SOME MEAT! Poor little boy


----------



## Raynbow (Aug 2, 2004)

You know, as if the whole "sale" wasn't bad enough, she actually was going to take pictures of her newborn son's PENIS and send them to a stranger?!?

Haven't ppl been arrested for child porn charges for less then that?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i really think- who is it, the fbi? who handles internet child porn?- someone ought to send the authorities a note. she's selling her child's nude pictures to someone who can only be a fetishist (completely discounting the torture angle, of course.)

cling to your 'support' letters, you &%$# &^%$#. not us meanies actually trying to protect your child from sale & mutilation. keep a nice long list so the feds can get a handle on the child molesters willing to come out from under their rocks for such a special treat. &^%$#@ &^%$# (i know you guys can count the symbols & extrapolate what i am saying here, lol.) i'm sorry puppyfluff, but a person can only take so much!


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

I was thinking...

At first I thought "How can this woman not realize that the only people who would respond to her ebay listing would be sicko circumfetishists."

But then I realized, she sounds like a circumfetishist herself! I mean, who else would react so extremely to a foreskin? Or even if it's not true, who would claim to have done so?

(OK, I don't understand the phenominon enough to know if a woman can be a circ-fetishist, but you get my drift...)

My other thought on this was that she sounds like exactly the kind of person who would do a kitchen knife circ if she runs into a dead-end in financing it. Makes me shudder. But perhaps a preempive call is not so out of line...

About the "happily in the 20%"... I'm sure she means that _she_ will be happy that he is in the 20%. I can't imagine that she thought for one moment about whether _he_ would be happy in that category. It sounds like it's outside her scope of thinking...

<more shudders>


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raynbow*
she actually was going to take pictures of her newborn son's PENIS and send them to a stranger?!?

But she doesn't want emails from strangers!!


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Ok I'm "bright siding" this horrible awful story, but MAYBE her family will read that strangers are trying to help her son and maybe they will get involved?

Ok it's a major stretch but I'm eating cheetos and drinking a diet Pepsi so I'm thinking her family might not be as twisted as she is.

Oh and isn't she in Canada? Is there an equivelant of the FBI or child porn laws or something?


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eman'smom*
Oh and isn't she in Canada? Is there an equivelant of the FBI or child porn laws or something?

Our RCMP deal with child pornography, but since her EBay auction was removed and she doesn't mention getting a circumcision sponsor on her personal web site, there might not be anything to report at this point. But if Canadians do see something related to child pornography via the internet or email (not pointing to this situation, just saying anything you might find), it can be reported here http://www.cybertip.ca/

We also have CSIS, but they deal more in national security.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I really hope that her ultrasounds were all wrong and her son ends up being a girl. It's really the only solution.
Some people do not deserve to be blessed with children.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

1


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

So, she's basically saying "it's our business," but she MADE it the business of others the moment she posted it on ebay!! Idiot. Twice over.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aira*
How 'bout, _don't publish your email address?!_

Maybe, _don't auction your son's body parts to strangers (people you don't know)?!_

Funny, isn't it, that a stanger's (person they don't know) email is crossing the line, but a stranger (person they don't know) buying their son's mutilation is cozy... WTF?

So glad they cleared up that bit about what a stranger is...









:

(You said it better than I did.)


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

What a freak, if boys were suppose to get it done they would be born with out foreskin. Let's see her get it done(which in some countrys they do, do it to girls)and see if she still wanted to do her ds, poor kid. With a mother like that I wish I could have her baby, what other wackey things is she going to teach that poor boy. She need alot of help. Made me feel sick when i read that.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

She seriously needs to be investigated by the authorities. PPs are right. Offering to send photos of her son's genitals to the highest bidder? That's disgusting.


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

ebay must have some record of the posting even if it has been pulled. I'd vote for reporting it to the Canadian internet porn authorities and CPS with the info on her website as well as what was on ebay. They should be able to verify the validity of the claim with ebay.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I was thinking the same.

Did anyone happen to get a screen shot of the ebay listing?


----------



## MelanieMC (Jul 7, 2005)

This whole situation makes me sick! uke I feel so sorry for this baby no matter what happens to him. He'll either be circ'ed and possibly suffer the horrible side effects that could last a lifetime OR he could not be circ'ed and have a mother who will most likely retract his foreskin from day one (you know, so it doesn't look so gross - and there's no telling how she will care for his penis or diaper him) and will taunt him his entire life about how nasty his penis is. Either way this kid is in for a life of h**l with this woman as his mother.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

What a piece of work...poor little guy.








And she's of Asian descent, you'd think she'd know better!
7 ultrasounds and what sounds like an elective c-section, genital mutilation...should we invite her over?!









Her husband found out she was pregnant 3 weeks after she and "a select few that were special enough to find out a little bit before".


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm doing something, but if she checks her referrer logs, she's going to see a lot of hits from here and might come to visit, so I'm not talking about it publicly, in fact I'm wondering if this thread shouldn't be deleted.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Well, maybe she'll learn something and reconsider.

Frank


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caloli*
I was thinking the same.

Did anyone happen to get a screen shot of the ebay listing?

I have the page saved as word document.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kxsiven* 
From her webpage notes;

"January 31, 2006 - A lot of strangers (people we don't know) have emailed us regarding their disapproval of OUR choice to circumcise OUR son. These people are of course entitled to their opinions, however we didn't ask for their opinions and we are definitely not interested. We could care less that 80% of the men in the world are intact. Good for them. OUR son will happily be in the 20%. If we don't know you personally please do not email us. All correspondence of that nature will be reported and forwarded as unsolicited spam/junk mail. Have a nice day!"

uke uke uke uke

I just went back to the site, and found these updates:

*April 19, 2006* - Orion is circumcised by Dr. Goldie. We went in and watched while the procedure was being performed. The doctor & staff were very professional and efficient, the entire surgery lasted less than 10 minutes. They used the plastibel method, so we'll have to watch for it (the foreskin & bell) to fall off in the diaper. I will be keeping that along with his umbilical stump in his memories/keepsakes box.

*April 24, 2006* - Three days of poopless diapers, coupled with an extremely hard stomach, and adding in his excruciating wails of agony, we were prompted to go to the doctor's immediately. The doctor commented that his constipation was most likely caused by pain due to the circumcision and that nothing needed to be prescribed.

uke


----------



## stacey2061 (Feb 1, 2006)

i don't know if i believe this. it says the item location is CAlgary AB...in canada circumcisions are pretty cheap...if they're as broke as they say, they'll be getting a hefty CCTB cheque every month, which would cover several circs...


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdx.mothernurture* 
I just went back to the site, and found these updates:

*April 19, 2006* - Orion is circumcised by Dr. Goldie. We went in and watched while the procedure was being performed. The doctor & staff were very professional and efficient, the entire surgery lasted less than 10 minutes. They used the plastibel method, so we'll have to watch for it (the foreskin & bell) to fall off in the diaper. *I will be keeping that along with his umbilical stump in his memories/keepsakes box.*

*April 24, 2006* - Three days of poopless diapers, coupled with an extremely hard stomach, and adding in his excruciating wails of agony, we were prompted to go to the doctor's immediately. *The doctor commented that his constipation was most likely caused by pain due to the circumcision and that nothing needed to be prescribed.*

uke

unf'ing real. criminal, really.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

What kind of person keeps their baby's rotted foreskin!?


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Agreeing w/ dynamo. This type of things calls for lots of UAViolation profanity.

Actually, if you read more of the site, the woman is just a wackjob.
I feel really sorry for her kid!

Example:
"Although Orion is not quite 4 months yet, we have elected to start him on pablum/baby cereal already (our doctor also concurs with our decision). Although it was his first time eating [cereal] with a spoon, he decided to feed himself and did it quite well. We will be giving him runny cereal once a day, gradually working it up to three times a day and gradually increasing the texture/thickness."


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey2061* 
i don't know if i believe this. it says the item location is CAlgary AB...in canada circumcisions are pretty cheap...if they're as broke as they say, they'll be getting a hefty CCTB cheque every month, which would cover several circs...









Someone I know paid 400 for a circ here.

We wouldn't have 400 dollars to spare, and the cctb doesn't kick in for a few months after the baby is born anyways. We only get 60 dollars a month for it.

Long story short- I am glad it is unaffordable for some people.


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaddyJoe* 
Poor lady. Born with one kidney and half a brain.

Thank you for putting a smile on my face during a really [email protected] thread!!


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

I really think it's ironic that she's going to save it in a "keepsakes" box---you'd think such a valuable thing would best be kept attached to the body, with it's blood supply intact.

Barf.

Jen

Edited to add:

I just noticed she had 13 ultrasounds, mostly optional it looks like...lots of 3D/4D photographs and videos. *sigh*


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

No kidding pdx.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

That is just sick, some people shouldn't be allowed to have kids








poor little boy







:


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdx.mothernurture* 
I really think it's ironic that she's going to save it in a "keepsakes" box---you'd think such a valuable thing would best be kept attached to the body, with it's blood supply intact.

Barf.

Jen

Edited to add:

I just noticed she had 13 ultrasounds, mostly optional it looks like...lots of 3D/4D photographs and videos. *sigh*

OMG I didn't even think of that. She thinks it is disgusting enough to cut off but she still wants to keep it to reminisce over? WTF?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

uke

Good to know that with internet archiving, it's likely she won't be able to hide from her child that countless strangers cared more about his suffering & mutilation than she did. (He can print this thread & bring it to his therapist.)

No meds for pain! There are no smilies harsh enough. I hope she has an equivalent experience one day, perhaps that will open her eyes enough to apologize (and make some effort that it never happens to another child or grandchild). Never know, female circ could get popular here. Line up, lady, what's wrong with genital cutting without pain relief? It was good enough for your INFANT.


----------



## Mamm2 (Apr 19, 2004)

To that mother: What goes around, comes around!!

To that poor baby:


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdx.mothernurture* 
*April 24, 2006* -The doctor commented that his constipation was most likely caused by pain due to the circumcision and that nothing needed to be prescribed

Pain due to circumcision? Really?

Maybe that woman should be circumcised. If it's good enough for her son, why is she not in line to have her labia torn off?

I don't pity her partner for being intact. I pity that woman for being a complete and utter uneducated fool.


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey2061* 
i don't know if i believe this. it says the item location is CAlgary AB...in canada circumcisions are pretty cheap...if they're as broke as they say, they'll be getting a hefty CCTB cheque every month, which would cover several circs...









$200 in SK, where I am.

And yet we have one of the highest ratesin Canada (no doubt due to the stories of all the boys who get it done at older ages . . . we have a problem here, I'll be posting for advice sometime soon wrt stat gathering/action plan, etc)


----------



## jarynsmom06 (May 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaddyJoe* 
Poor lady. Born with one kidney and half a brain.









:


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdx.mothernurture* 
I just went back to the site, and found these updates:

*April 19, 2006* - Orion is circumcised by Dr. Goldie. We went in and watched while the procedure was being performed. The doctor & staff were very professional and efficient, the entire surgery lasted less than 10 minutes. They used the plastibel method, so we'll have to watch for it (the foreskin & bell) to fall off in the diaper. I will be keeping that along with his umbilical stump in his memories/keepsakes box.

*April 24, 2006* - Three days of poopless diapers, coupled with an extremely hard stomach, and adding in his excruciating wails of agony, we were prompted to go to the doctor's immediately. The doctor commented that his constipation was most likely caused by pain due to the circumcision and that nothing needed to be prescribed.

uke

Catching this thread late but...OMG







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

I agree the woman is obviously not right in her head however this statement rubbed me wrong

Quote:

I just noticed she had 13 ultrasounds, mostly optional it looks like...lots of 3D/4D photographs and videos. *sigh*
Well during my daughter's pregnancy I had 21 u/s. So far this time I've had 8 and I'm 13 weeks. I'm high risk. My Dr does 3D u/s for his high risk patients (he's a perientologist) and does videos quite regularly for us. And u/s ARE needed in our case.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

I'm high risk.
That's the key words here. You're high risk. She had them optionally for 3d/4d photos/videos. Not medical necessity.


----------



## elelvee (May 4, 2003)

I'm replying after post #11. I love the way you worded it.

The thing that strikes me though, is how early her man-hatred starts coming on: her babe isn't even born yet and she has *already decided* that he is not good enough. I would ask her why doesn't she just get an abortion if she doesn't want babies?


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elelvee* 
I'm replying after post #11. I love the way you worded it.

Thank you.







Looking back, I was pretty snarky though.

Quote:

The thing that strikes me though, is how early her man-hatred starts coming on: her babe isn't even born yet and she has *already decided* that he is not good enough. I would ask her why doesn't she just get an abortion if she doesn't want babies?
We have to be careful about bringing up the "A" word here, it's pretty much an off-limits topic on MDC. I do agree though that it's heartbreaking how even before their born, circumcision-minded parents have concluded that their baby isn't good enough just as he comes, he's not perfect, he needs to be corrected immediately after birth, he requires alteration, change, amputation. It's really sick and sad when you think about it in those terms.

On another board, someone recently said, "It took me 9 and a bit months to grow that perfect bit of skin, NO WAY is someone removing all my hard work







"

I loved that!!!

Jen


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

um, I have seen this exact same listing before, probably like 2 years ago. Seriously, EXACTLY the same, except for the due date. Seems to me like its some fetishist/uber pro circ person or just someone who wants money.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

it's been bumped from last year because someone was recently trying a similar thing on ebay.


----------

